# Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?



## Sterni01 (11. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich ein begeisterter Belly Bootangler bin, stolperte ich letztes Jahr über ein Schild, an einem unserer vielen Verbandgewässer. Dort stnd geschrieben: Das Angeln vom Boot aus ist verboten !

Nun meine Frage: Zählt ein Belly Boot als ein Boot ?

Ein Schwimmkörper ist es ja, aber ein richtiger Bootskörper ist es doch wohl nicht ? |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## Angelsuchti (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

ich glaube, ich habe in der letzten angelwoche gelesen, dass ein belly-boat nur als schwimmhilfe zählt.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

normal nicht.
aber hier kommt dann wieder die lückensucherei zum vorschein.
um mißverständnbisse auszuschließen sollte dann in der gewässerordnung stehen so in etwa "bootsangeln einschließlich bellyboot nicht erlaubt, oder angeln unter zuhilfenahme sämtlicher wasserfahrzeuge".

aber hier könnte dann der nächste kommen und fragen was ist mit luftmatratzen?

antonio


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Bellyboote zählen nicht zu den Kleinfahrzeugen in den Schiffahrtsrechtlichen Gesetzestexten.

Somit fallen sie wohl in den Bereich der Schwimmhilfen- dies führt widerum dazu, daß eventuell aufgeführte Schwimm- und Badeverbote beim Gebrauch zu beachten sind.

Hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Also, was soll ein Bellyboot denn anderes sein als ein Boot? Steckt ja irgendwie schon im Namen drin...
Es gibt Uferangeln und Bootsangeln, und zur ersteren Kategorie gehört das Belly ja wohl nicht. Ob deine Füße jetzt im Wasser stecken oder nicht, ist ja völlig nebensächlich. Entscheidend ist einfach, dass du AUF dem Wasser unterwegs ist.

Also, wenn ich bei uns am See mit Belly und ohne Bootslizenz unterwegs wäre und dabei erwischt würde, gäbs Ärger. Und das zurecht.


----------



## scratchy1912 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Also so einfach wie Kohlmeise es haben möchte ist es dann wohl wieder nicht....

Definitiv ist es kein Boot sondern eine Schwimmhilfe.

Des Weiteren ist nicht jede Vorschrift ( z.B. Angeln nur vom verankertem Boot ( sonst wäre es schleppe ) erlaubt ) rechtens.

Fakt ist das dass BB an vielen Gewässern noch eine "Gesetzeslücke" darstellt.

Ach ja und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn nicht explizit von einem BB Verbot ( wenn es denn überhaupt rechtens wäre) steht, dann sollte man sich mal überlegen wieviel Verbote und Vorschriften wir noch hinnemen sollen..

Nicht immer sofort ja und Amen sagen....


----------



## Lostparadise (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Also ich hatte mal ein Diskussion mit der Wasserschutzpolizei...

Wenn z.b das Verbot besteht vom Boot aus zu angeln, ist auch das Bellyboat mit einbegriffen. 

Es ist ja das gleiche ob ich im Boot bin und fische, oder im Bellyboat und fische... 

Egal obs ein Belly ist oder nicht....

Bei uns egal ob mit Belly oder Boat----> droht Kartenentzug:m


----------



## olli82 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Dort stnd geschrieben: Das Angeln vom Boot aus ist verboten !

Nun meine Frage: Zählt ein Belly Boot als ein Boot ?



Die Frage stellte sich mir letztes Jahr auch. Also nachfragt beim Fischerreiaufseher, der mir erklärte: Das Verbot der
Bootsnutzung schließt das Belly mit ein. Das Belly Boat wird
in MV, wie der Name schon sagt, als Boot gewertet.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

eigentlich ist es egal, wenn sich die kartenherausgeber mal ein bischen nen kopf machen würden.
mit dem satz : angeln nur vom ufer erlaubt ist doch alles geregelt.

antonio


----------



## Sterni01 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*



antonio schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es egal, wenn sich die kartenherausgeber mal ein bischen nen kopf machen würden.
> mit dem satz : angeln nur vom ufer erlaubt ist doch alles geregelt.
> 
> antonio



Stimmt ! #6

Aber was ist nun, wenn dort steht: Das Befahren mit Booten / Wasserfahrzeugen... ?

Letztendlich fahre ich ja nicht, sondern ich schwimme !!!


----------



## Wizard2 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Stimmt ! #6
> 
> Aber was ist nun, wenn dort steht: Das Befahren mit Booten / Wasserfahrzeugen... ?
> 
> Letztendlich fahre ich ja nicht, sondern ich schwimme !!!




....dann darf man auch nur vom ufer fischen, weil du ja auch beim angeln vom verankerten boot voher/nacher  das gewässer befahren mußt um den angelplatz zuerreichen. bei uns sind deshalb wasserfahrzeuge zum angel, füttern,... verboten. das schließt dann auch futterboote ein, was in den jahren zuvor echt überhand nahm.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Mal ein anderer Ansatz für Leute, die sich persönlich mit der Obrigkeit/ Amtspersonen austauschen:

Nicht nur Fragen, was deren Meinung bzw. Auffassung zur Rechtslage ist sondern auch nachhaken, auf was für Rechtsnormen/ Verordnungen ihre Aussage fusst!!!

In meiner Ausbildung hiess es immer;

Bevor eingeschritten wird-

-Rechtsnorm (die tangiert wird) nennen,
-Rechtsnorm definieren (was sie umfasst/ inwiefern sie tangiert wird),
-Rechtsnorm anwenden (konkret auf diesen Sachverhalt bezogen)

Wenn einer tatsächlich auf Geschriebenes (Verordnungen/ Gesetze zurückgreifen kann, dann hat sich in dem betreffenden Bundesland anscheinend was getan, was den Bürgern nicht bloss ein Verbot auferlegt, sondern auch rechtssicherheit gibt!!!

Oftmals treffen diese Leute ihre Aussagen aus dem Bauch heraus, nicht weil sie selbst keine Lust darauf haben sich selbst erst einmal näher darüber zu informieren, sondern weil sie gerade vom Bürger als Fachmann angesprochen wurden und nicht vor ihm "Dumm dastehen" wollen.

Tatsache ist;
Einige sagen frei heraus, dass die Bellyboote quasi in einer Gesetzeslücke schwimmen, die wahrscheinlich leider erst dann geschlossen wird, nachdem die ersten schweren Unglücke/ Todesfälle eingetroffen sind.

O-Ton- "Wenn was passiert, wird ein (See-) Gericht drüber entscheiden, obs rechtens war oder nicht"

Der Herr der diese Aussage traf ist bei den Mindener Wasserruddels und behandelt die Bellyboater wie Schwimmer.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Ach ja und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn nicht explizit von einem BB Verbot ( wenn es denn überhaupt rechtens wäre) steht, dann sollte man sich mal überlegen wieviel Verbote und Vorschriften wir noch hinnemen sollen..
> 
> Nicht immer sofort ja und Amen sagen....


 

Sorry, aber mit Ja und Amen sagen hat das ganze nichts zu tun. 
Wäre ich Fischereirechtsinhaber und könnte an einem See Karten vergeben, dann gibt es massig Gründe dafür, Bootsfischen zu verbieten. Unter anderem dann, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass das Gewässer den Angeldruck der bevorteilten Boote nicht aushalten würde.

So, und dann ist ein Belly eben ein Boot, da es außer dem Schleppen eben die ganzen Vorteile bietet, die Booten zu Eigen sind. Völlig wurscht, ob man mit den Füßen paddelt oder den Armen rudert. Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Reglementierungsprophet, aber auf die Idee, bei bestehendem Bootsverbot schon wieder irgendwelche Gesetzeslücken zu suchen und dann auf das "Belly" zu setzen, würde ich einfach nicht kommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Manchmal sollte man sich auch über den Grund für so ein Verbot vor 
Auge führen (lassen) bevor man versucht in irgendwelchen Grauzonen 
diese Regelungen zu umgehen.

Gruß

Ein absoluter Boots- und Bellybootsangelfan


----------



## snorreausflake (11. April 2010)

*AW: Zählt ein Belly Boot als Boot ?*

Also ich seh das genauso wie Kohlmeise#6
Das ganze ist doch wieder Wortglauberei!!!
Einerseits wir rumgejammert das es zuviel Verbote gibt auf der anderen Seite werden lücken im "Gesetz" gesucht|uhoh:
Juhu endlich ne Lücke gefunden,ausgenutzt ,erwischt, daurch wieder ne Änderung in der Angelkarte, wieder rumgeheule und bald weiß keiner mehr was loß ist#c
Ob das Ding jetzt als Boot, Schwimmhilfe oder was weiß ich zählt ist bums, es bietet die Vorzüge des Bootangelns!


----------

